# Swiisvax tour August 2008



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi,

I thought I'd put up some photos of Dave's first visit of his latest tour.

The car's looking really rather pristine for 2.5 years and about 50K miles. Shows what annual attention from Dave, plus one other, less proficient, Swissvax treatment from me each year can do! The fourth image shows Dave departing in the new 'works van'....

Mike


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

gorgeous!!!

i do love dolomite

nigel


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Looking good Mike 8) ,,, works van is now on our drive ,,,,, just had a few [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Didn't even know a new tour had started..lol

Looks really nice in that colour. Like it a lot.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes, Dolomite is a colour that's really growing on me - get some sunlight on the paint and the pearl effect really stands out. Great colour that suits the car well.

Good to meet you again Mike, pints of Black Sheep were much enjoyed as was your hospitality... a great and enjoyable first stop 

Watch your ribs too :wink:

Dave


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I've never regretted the choice of colour. Occasionally, I have an "it would be nice, just today, if it was Papaya Orange" type of day; but the other 360 odd days of the year, the Dolomite Grey is spot on ;-)

Great to see you again too Dave; a very enjoyable evening with the major bonus of a beautifully detailed car! The ribs are, indeed, broken; must concentrate on safe sports in future - I've never broken anything ice climbing or mountaineering :-\

See you next year I hope.

Mike


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice job mikey have to agree dolomite is the best colour for a TT.


----------

